# Campsite or CL near Gatwick



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi we are taking daughter to Gatwick for early morning flight on sunday feb. 12th, thought we would go down early sat evening, we need a site within walking distance of a restaurant and say 30 miles of Gatwick airport. Any suggestions please.

Olley


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Olley

Longacres Caravan & Camping Park Cs 
Newchapel Road 
Lingfield
Surrey 
RH7 6LE 
Tel: 01342 833205 
Fax: 01403 710923 
Pitches: 60
Open: All Year Round 
Might be worth a try. Don't know about restaurant, but pub there.

Sharon


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

thanks for that sharon, just had a look, could be ok. its daughters birthday on the saturday, and she wants us to go for a meal, after we get to site.

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Theres Amberly Fields CC site almost at the end of gatwick runway.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Thanks ladyj, and theirs a pub/restaurant next door called the flight tavern, will look it up on cc site.

Olley


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

*site near gatwick*

Alderstead Heath Caravan Club Redhill. Easy for rvs


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi all, just got back from CC amberley fields good site about 3 miles from Gatwick alongside the runway, thanks ladyj. Good if you like watching planes takeoff, not so good if your looking for peace and quiet :lol: 

Already two rv's on site a Brave (another couple with great taste) and a Damon Daybreak. Good pub/restaurant next to the entrance to site. Also a Toby about 2 miles away (they do an excellent carvery for 7.99)

Back next weekend to pick the daughter up early monday morning, At this moment she's sunning herself in st. lucia.

Olley


----------

